# Headbands



## Woodwork (Jun 5, 2018)

Thinking of getting a light protection headband for DD.  She had a cut on her head a couple weeks ago that is pretty much healed but don't want to take any risks.  Have any of your kids run into issues with white headbands, even if the uniform is a dark color?


----------



## jpeter (Jun 5, 2018)

Both my daughter & son have been asked to change colors of there headbands believe it or not this year (black bands with white uniforms) so they carry both colors now.

My son even was denied the game start if he didn't get take his off:  claiming that the standard ones you tie in a knot in the back are a safety issue? . He argued pro players where them but no go, so he has one that doesn't tie for those occasions so carries around 3 or 4 total.


----------



## espola (Jun 5, 2018)

jpeter said:


> Both my daughter & son have been asked to change colors of there headbands believe it or not this year (black bands with white uniforms) so they carry both colors now.
> 
> My son even was denied the game start if he didn't get take his off:  claiming that the standard ones you tie in a knot in the back are a safety issue? . He argued pro players where them but no go, so he has one that doesn't tie for those occasions so carries around 3 or 4 total.


Get that referee's license number.


----------



## coachrefparent (Jun 5, 2018)

Knotted headbands have been deemed unsafe for many years now, nothing new. Feel free to continue the debate.


----------



## Surfref (Jun 6, 2018)

coachrefparent said:


> Knotted headbands have been deemed unsafe for many years now, nothing new. Feel free to continue the debate.


I am raising the BS flag. There is no where in the current LOTG that says anything about knotted headbands or the color of headbands.  If you disagree with me, please show me where it says that knotted headbands are deemed unsafe in the LOTG, it would be covered in Law 4.
http://static-3eb8.kxcdn.com/documents/763/165305_310518_LotG_18_19_EN.pdf

Laws of the Game 2018/19 | Law 04 | The Players’ Equipment
The Players’ Equipment
1. Safety
A player must not use equipment or wear anything that is dangerous.

All items of jewellery (necklaces, rings, bracelets, earrings, leather bands, rubber bands, etc.) are forbidden and must be removed. Using tape to cover jewellery is not permitted.

The players must be inspected before the start of the match and substitutes before they enter the field of play. If a player is wearing or using unauthorised/ dangerous equipment or jewellery the referee must order the player to:
• remove the item
• leave the field of play at the next stoppage if the player is unable or unwilling to comply

A player who refuses to comply or wears the item again must be cautioned.

2. Compulsory equipment
The compulsory equipment of a player comprises the following separate items:
• a shirt with sleeves
• shorts
• socks – tape or any material applied or worn externally must be the same color as that part of the sock it is applied to or covers
• shinguards – these must be made of a suitable material to provide reasonableprotection and covered by the socks 
• footwear
Goalkeepers may wear tracksuit bottoms.

Page 55


----------



## Surfref (Jun 6, 2018)

Woodwork said:


> Thinking of getting a light protection headband for DD.  She had a cut on her head a couple weeks ago that is pretty much healed but don't want to take any risks.  Have any of your kids run into issues with white headbands, even if the uniform is a dark color?


I am sorry that some of my fellow referees have absolutely no common sense and have not opened a LOTG book since 1980.  I even looked up player equipment/safety under CSL, Presidio, and SCDSL rules and none of them say anything about headband color or knots in headbands.  I would suggest that you print out LOTG Law4 from the link in my other post and if you run into a Referee with no common sense have your manager ask the Referee what he is basing his decision on and also ask him who his assigner is and Referee association he is working for, and then report him.  The association will set him straight.


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2018)

coachrefparent said:


> Knotted headbands have been deemed unsafe for many years now, nothing new. Feel free to continue the debate.


Deemed by whom?


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2018)

There are enough restrictions on player apparel already in the LOTG without every referee making up his own.


----------



## watfly (Jun 6, 2018)

What could a referee possibly deem unsafe about a knotted headband?  Hair and sweat in the eyes are far more unsafe than a knotted headband.  A knotted headband also provides a far better fit and is less prone to slippage than a solely elastic headband.


----------



## Woodwork (Jun 6, 2018)

http://estaticos01.marca.com/imagenes/2015/11/04/en/football/barcelona/1446677228_extras_noticia_foton_7_0.jpg
(Neymar Black Headband with Red/Blue Jersey)

http://www.ronaldo7.net/news/2012/cristiano-ronaldo-580-david-beckham-look-and-hairstyle-using-an-headband.jpg
(Beckham Black Headband White LA Jersey)

https://metrouk2.files.wordpress.com/2013/09/1000x69041.jpg?w=748&h=516&crop=1
(Wayne Rooney Red Jersey Black Protective Headband)

https://cdn.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/CXXacMaDqua2PCprS-MBMGMyEg4=/0x0:4000x2667/1200x800/filters:focal(0x0:4000x2667)/cdn.vox-cdn.com/uploads/chorus_image/image/9395863/20120715_ajl_at5_024.0.jpg
(Houston Dynamo Orange Jersey with Black Concussion Helmet)

It seems that wearing a black headband should be universally accepted, especially given that it is the standard color of the protective headgear.


----------



## younothat (Jun 6, 2018)

My son has worn headbands at different times through his youth players years and hes been hassled about the color and knots in the past several times even in the da league or at tournaments.

I can't remember when it was but I do recall a particular CR who actually had every player on his team with a  knotted head band removed them before he would start the game,  after like a (5) min delay despite the coaches objections to the CR who said he would walk away and call the game a forfeit if the players didn't comply they all took them off &  let the hair fly.    The manger and coaches wrote something about it,   the CR claimed the small knots in the back can be a safety issue if somehow the back of the head was in contact with the ball or with other players?

My daughter wear's  the smaller thinner bands without the knots all the time and hasn't been asked nearly as much as my son who's had some long or big hair at different times and wears the thicker bands.


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2018)

younothat said:


> My son has worn headbands at different times through his youth players years and hes been hassled about the color and knots in the past several times even in the da league or at tournaments.
> 
> I can't remember when it was but I do recall a particular CR who actually had every player on his team with a  knotted head band removed them before he would start the game,  after like a (5) min delay despite the coaches objections to the CR who said he would walk away and call the game a forfeit if the players didn't comply they all took them off &  let the hair fly.    The manger and coaches wrote something about it,   the CR claimed the small knots in the back can be a safety issue if somehow the back of the head was in contact with the ball or with other players?
> 
> My daughter wear's  the smaller thinner bands without the knots all the time and hasn't been asked nearly as much as my son who's had some long or big hair at different times and wears the thicker bands.


Did he insist you call him "Doctor"?


----------



## Sons of Pitches (Jun 6, 2018)

jpeter said:


> Both my daughter & son have been asked to change colors of there headbands believe it or not this year (black bands with white uniforms) so they carry both colors now.
> 
> My son even was denied the game start if he didn't get take his off:  claiming that the standard ones you tie in a knot in the back are a safety issue? . He argued pro players where them but no go, so he has one that doesn't tie for those occasions so carries around 3 or 4 total.


That is ridiculous!!   what next, dictate the color of your cleats? 

about half our team wears black protective headbands and one player wears the same protective headband but it is multi color tie dye.  No referees have ever said anything.


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2018)

Sons of Pitches said:


> That is ridiculous!!   what next, dictate the color of your cleats?
> 
> about half our team wears black protective headbands and one player wears the same protective headband but it is multi color tie dye.  No referees have ever said anything.


It has been pointed out in the discussions about sock tape color (supposedly an unfair advantage because teammates can identify the hot striker's legs) that there is currently no restriction on cleat color, so the hot striker can just wear red shoes (I'm not sure if he is allowed to just put red tape on them).


----------



## jpeter (Jun 6, 2018)

Sons of Pitches said:


> That is ridiculous!!   what next, dictate the color of your cleats?
> 
> about half our team wears black protective headbands and one player wears the same protective headband but it is multi color tie dye.  No referees have ever said anything.


Yeah w/  girls  you see that  & more accepted but not so much on the boys side who just wear the bandanda style.

My son simetimes feels a subtle form of harassment or unfair judgement based on his looks;  long hair, head bands he likes to wear.  His school forbids them, he can't go into certain establishements in LA (Dave& Buster's for example) with a head band on,  he can't go to certain socal functions with,  dress coodes get him.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jun 6, 2018)

jpeter said:


> Yeah w/  girls  you see that  & more accepted but not so much on the boys side who just wear the bandanda style.
> 
> My son simetimes feels a subtle form of harassment or unfair judgement based on his looks;  long hair, head bands he likes to wear.  His school forbids them, he can't go into certain establishements in LA (Dave& Buster's for example) with a head band on,  he can't go to certain socal functions with,  dress coodes get him.


Did he tried to cut his hair to avoid all those issues?


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2018)

jpeter said:


> Yeah w/  girls  you see that  & more accepted but not so much on the boys side who just wear the bandanda style.
> 
> My son simetimes feels a subtle form of harassment or unfair judgement based on his looks;  long hair, head bands he likes to wear.  His school forbids them, he can't go into certain establishements in LA (Dave& Buster's for example) with a head band on,  he can't go to certain socal functions with,  dress coodes get him.


Dave & Buster's band headbands?  I may have to test that.


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


> Did he tried to cut his hair to avoid all those issues?


Kneel before The Man.


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Dave & Buster's band headbands?  I may have to test that.


I looked it up --

https://www.daveandbusters.com/house-policies

The only one I have an issue with is the sunglasses.


----------



## jpeter (Jun 6, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


> Did he tried to cut his hair to avoid all those issues?


Yeah he did  but then grew it back so he's gets asked or called stuff to frequently for his taste.   Too bad about the gang desss associations with certain clothing choice's even when there not those colors.  Hoodies are still acceptable at certain places so he counts his blessings on that.

Yes in LA the D&B's security team at the front door will kindly ask you to remove any headband before entering for teen youths.  If your on the floor playing games wearing one you are escorted out and reminded of the dress code.    Happen to us at 2 of there LA locations.


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2018)

jpeter said:


> Yeah he did  but then grew it back so he's gets asked or called stuff to frequently for his taste.   Too bad about the gang desss associations with certain clothing choice's even when there not those colors.  Hoodies are still acceptable at certain places so he counts his blessings on that.
> 
> Yes in LA the D&B's security team at the front door will kindly ask you remove any headband before entering for teen youths.  If your on the floor playing games wearing one you are escorted out and reminded of the dress code.    Happen to us at 2 of there LA locations.


Do they give any reason?


----------



## jpeter (Jun 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Do they give any reason?


Yes handbands are considered gang attire & probhited by dress code no mater the color.


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2018)

jpeter said:


> Yes handbands are considered gang attire & probhited by dress code no mater the color.


I must be too old.


----------



## coachrefparent (Jun 6, 2018)

Surfref said:


> I am raising the BS flag. There is no where in the current LOTG that says anything about knotted headbands or the color of headbands.  If you disagree with me, please show me where it says that knotted headbands are deemed unsafe in the LOTG, it would be covered in Law 4.
> http://static-3eb8.kxcdn.com/documents/763/165305_310518_LotG_18_19_EN.pdf
> 
> Laws of the Game 2018/19 | Law 04 | The Players’ Equipment
> ...


Raise your B.S. flag en garde. 

For at least the last 10 years that my kids have been playing and I have been coaching, and refereeing, I have had referees in San Diego state that tied head bands with knots in the back (not regular sweatbands) were deemed unsafe. I have also heard it at referee trainings across various assignor groups in SD. I just assumed this was universally accepted. I never thought it was a big "take-a-stand" issue, and just accepted it as a reasonable interpretation of the dangerous equipment rule. 

I have never had the opportunity as a referee to deal with it, because I have never seen a knot tied bandanna in any of my games. But I do see how a hard knotted bandanna could cause an increase risk to other players, i*ntentionally* or not.


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2018)

coachrefparent said:


> Raise your B.S. flag en garde.
> 
> For at least the last 10 years that my kids have been playing and I have been coaching, and refereeing, I have had referees in San Diego state that tied head bands with knots in the back (not regular sweatbands) were deemed unsafe. I have also heard it at referee trainings across various assignor groups in SD. I just assumed this was universally accepted. I never thought it was a big "take-a-stand" issue, and just accepted it as a reasonable interpretation of the dangerous equipment rule.
> 
> I have never had the opportunity as a referee to deal with it, because I have never seen a knot tied bandanna in any of my games. But I do see how a hard knotted bandanna could cause an increase risk to other players, i*ntentionally* or not.


Nonsense.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jun 7, 2018)

coachrefparent said:


> But I do see how a hard knotted bandanna could cause an increase risk to other players, i*ntentionally* or not.


Can you explain how can you see that?


----------



## Surfref (Jun 7, 2018)

coachrefparent said:


> Raise your B.S. flag en garde.
> 
> For at least the last 10 years that my kids have been playing and I have been coaching, and refereeing, I have had referees in San Diego state that tied head bands with knots in the back (not regular sweatbands) were deemed unsafe. I have also heard it at referee trainings across various assignor groups in SD. I just assumed this was universally accepted. I never thought it was a big "take-a-stand" issue, and just accepted it as a reasonable interpretation of the dangerous equipment rule.
> 
> I have never had the opportunity as a referee to deal with it, because I have never seen a knot tied bandanna in any of my games. But I do see how a hard knotted bandanna could cause an increase risk to other players, i*ntentionally* or not.


I attend referee association and RPD training almost every month in SD County, also occasionally in OC and LA Counties, and have never heard one Cal South instructor say that a headband with or without a knot is unsafe.  Maybe I missed the meeting where someone in the audience said it was unsafe.  A simple square knot in a soft cloth bandana on the back of the head is not and should not be a player safety issue.  US Soccer and Cal South have said that knee braces which are made of hard plastic are safe, so why would they say a soft cloth bandana with a simple square knot is unsafe?


----------



## jpeter (Jun 7, 2018)

For reference my son wears these nike brand headbands that are advertised as good for soccer and he's seen the pros where them so does'nt get the objections to them, I asked him him how many times this past season:  about 6-7 (half dozen) out of the 40 odd games including tournaments.  Most are fine he says, so seems there are a minority who have a problem with the color or knots.


----------



## jpeter (Jun 7, 2018)

From lasts night game: lee nguyen lafc is one of his favorite players.   MLS has no problem with the knots but we have seen him change colors to match the white uniform.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Jun 8, 2018)

I don't know how true this is but I just found a ref that answered the question on another forum.  It makes sense why there seems to be confusion.

"High school soccer, in their infinite wisdom, has declared that knots, such as those required to tie a bandana, pose a serious threat to player safety and has outlawed them"


----------



## Surfref (Jun 8, 2018)

Keepermom2 said:


> I don't know how true this is but I just found a ref that answered the question on another forum.  It makes sense why there seems to be confusion.
> 
> "High school soccer, in their infinite wisdom, has declared that knots, such as those required to tie a bandana, pose a serious threat to player safety and has outlawed them"


Player equipment falls under Rule 4.  The Referee you talked to was correct when talking about bandanas.  A bandana worn on the head is considered adornment (see Art. 2 below) so it does not matter if there is a knot or it is held in place somehow without a knot.  In Situation 4.2.2, it does say “may be dangerous.”  The “may be dangerous” falls under the realm of “in the opinion of the Referee” which is listed in Art 1.  I have never had a HS player try to use a bandana as a hair control device.  I wouldn’t make a player take the above Nike headband, aka hair control device, off because in the opinion of the Referee, me, it is a hair control device and not dangerous.  Once again, referees need to use common sense.  HS has some crazy Rules that the LOTG do not have.

Rule 4 Section 2 Other Equipment 
ART. 1 . . . Illegal equipment shall not be worn by any player. This applies to any equipment which, in the opinion of the referee, is dangerous or confusing. Types of equipment which are illegal include, but are not limited to, the following:
a. projecting metal or other hard plates, or projections on clothing or person;
b. head, arm, thigh or hip pads containing sole leather, fiber, metal or any unyielding materials; 
c. hard and unyielding items (guards, casts, braces, etc.) on the hand, wrist, forearm, elbow, upper arm or shoulder unless covered, and must be padded with a closed-cell, slow-recovery foam padding no less than ½-inch thick. 
d. shinguards which have exposed sharp edges or have been altered; 
e. spectacle guards; 
f. knee braces which are altered from the manufacturer’s original design/production. Knee braces that are unaltered are legal and do not require any additional padding; 
g. ankle braces which are altered from the manufacturer’s original design/production. Non-metal ankle braces that are unaltered are legal and may be worn outside a sock. Ankle braces of metal or unyielding material that are unaltered are legal if covered by a sock. 
h. helmets, hats, caps or visors.  See goalkeeper exceptions.
ART. 2 . . . Hair control devices may be worn if made of soft material and not for adornment.
ART. 3 . . . Sweatbands may be worn on the head or wrist if made of soft material.

*4.2.2 SITUATION A: During pregame warm-up, the referee observes that (a) A2 is wearing a rolled bandanna tied around his/her head; (b) A3 is wearing a bandanna that completely covers his/her head; (c) A4 is wearing a red headband. RULING: Illegal in (a) and (b) because the bandannas are considered adornment and any knotted device *may* be dangerous. Legal in (c) if worn to control the player’s hair or prevent sweat on the face.


----------



## Woodwork (Jun 18, 2018)

1 of 3 refs from Norco showcase last weekend said “no headbands this tournament” and told my daughter, still bearing a scar from a prior head collision, to take off the protective sweatband.  I wasn’t informed it was the ref’s decision til after the game.  Complained to a ref coordinator who agreed with me.  Let the next head ref know who had no issue.

Ridiculous.


----------



## younothat (Jun 19, 2018)

Well game across this article, while this might not apply to org's outstide ussda that don't  necessarily strictly follow FIFA guidelines I hope somebody refs don't get the wrong idea  and starting checking undergarment colors:
https://sports.yahoo.com/world-cup-mystery-solved-must-players-show-officials-underwear-160853685.html

World Cup Mystery Solved: Why must players show officials their underwear?
The answer, though, is somewhat boring. The official is simply checking to make sure the color of the player’s undershorts (if he’s wearing any) match the color of his regular shorts. FIFA rules explicitly state that any undershirts or undershorts must be the same color as the kit’s top layer.

In 2011, Bath City had five players sent off from a FA Youth Cup match for non-matching undershorts after officials failed to check before the game.


----------



## espola (Jun 19, 2018)

younothat said:


> Well game across this article, while this might not apply to org's outstide ussda that don't  necessarily strictly follow FIFA guidelines I hope somebody refs don't get the wrong idea  and starting checking undergarment colors:
> https://sports.yahoo.com/world-cup-mystery-solved-must-players-show-officials-underwear-160853685.html
> 
> World Cup Mystery Solved: Why must players show officials their underwear?
> ...


The Senegal player's long green sleeves were close, but not strictly matching, the green of his jersey.


----------



## Surfref (Jun 19, 2018)

younothat said:


> Well game across this article, while this might not apply to org's outstide ussda that don't  necessarily strictly follow FIFA guidelines I hope somebody refs don't get the wrong idea  and starting checking undergarment colors:
> https://sports.yahoo.com/world-cup-mystery-solved-must-players-show-officials-underwear-160853685.html
> 
> World Cup Mystery Solved: Why must players show officials their underwear?
> ...


I saw that article and immediately thought of Espola and JaP's childish argument about undergarments worn by youth players.

I was working a women's (20-30 year olds) game a few months ago and the players were giving one of the women grief because she wore a bright orange thong under her white uniform shorts that was really visible and got more visible when she started to sweat.  I didn't notice until a couple of the players jokingly asked me if the underwear was supposed to match the color of the shorts.  My response was, "I don't care and am not checking any underwear."  She scored a goal and I asked her what her number she was so I could record the goal and one of her teammates said, "Just put down orange 1." I didn't get it at first then realized they were referencing the bright orange line (one) running down her butt.


----------

